# embroidery program and hoop advise



## krikets1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello everyone! I am fairly new to the embroidery scene. I have a Ricoma 15 needle and have found it hard to find "special" hoops for it. Someone told me the Tajima 14" would work on the Ricoma machine,.... anyone know? (my hoop does measure 14" from end to end).... anyway, I am debating on which to buy..the magnahoop system or the Fast Frames hoops?? Any suggestions--pros/cons? The second part of my question is program software.....I am looking at "edit and stitch"....I am currently using Embroidery Magic, but would like something that I can adjust the size (stitch density) on designs......I do not (can not right now) pay thousands, so any advise on a program that is more affordable? also later I would like to get a program to automatically digitize scanned items or pictures? Is there such a thing?
Thanks
Kristi
Pass Christian, MS


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I recommend you get Fast Frames. I use mine everyday.


----------



## krikets1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks! I was leaning toward them but wanted others advise! Happy New Year
Kristi


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Kristi,
I agree with Jane, she is the guru Fast frames are a necessity. I think you might want to try embird for software. You can buy it in modules and expand as your interests and skills expand. Even if you buy it all it's only around $500. As for auto-digitizing software, forget it. It is ok for basic stuff, but you need to learn to digitize manually to do it right. I digitize daily (for myself and others) and for the beginner to advanced level, embird gives you the most bang for the buck. Only if you start digitizing for a living do you need more than it offers. Be sure to order fast frames from the company themselves as you can specify which frames sizes you want.


----------



## krikets1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you so much! I will check into that software. I don't plan to digitize much, just if I have a design and need to enlarge it, I want something that I can adjust the stitch count....
Kristi


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

In reference to hoop sizes I would ask different hoop suppliers such as MIM MIM Embroidery Store what hoops will fit your machine.

I agree that Fast Frames is a great purchase. If you purchase close to a trade show event such as ISS, ask for the show price.


----------



## krikets1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the advise. I am ordering Fast frames but I am still unsure on a good software (that is not so expensive)

Kristi


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

imeccentric said:


> Kristi,
> I agree with Jane, she is the guru Fast frames are a necessity. I think you might want to try embird for software. You can buy it in modules and expand as your interests and skills expand. Even if you buy it all it's only around $500. As for auto-digitizing software, forget it. It is ok for basic stuff, but you need to learn to digitize manually to do it right. I digitize daily (for myself and others) and for the beginner to advanced level, embird gives you the most bang for the buck. Only if you start digitizing for a living do you need more than it offers. Be sure to order fast frames from the company themselves as you can specify which frames sizes you want.


how do u get around the adhesive backing when using fast frames? when i used it a couple of yrs ago my threads kept breaking. its frustrating when you have to rethread the needle. do u guys charge more when using the fast frames or am i missing something?


----------



## embgals (Dec 28, 2008)

Kristi!

I use Embird for my Amaya machine and love the program. I think I paid around $300 for it as I just got Editor, Studio and Font Engine. There are a ton of help groups out there and tutorials on how to use it. If you are looking at just resizing and density all you would need is the Editor which costs $144 dollars. I would suggest getting font engine as well as you can really do alot of things with the TTF that are on your computer and that you can download it really is awesome!

Here is the Embird site: www.embirdusa.com

Good Luck!

Tina K.
Embroidery Gals


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Jimmy,
There are manufacturers of adhesives that are needle friendly. Floriani or fred lebow both make great adhesives. Other than that, you don't have to use adhesive stabilizers with fast frames. Some use double sided tape to hold stabilizers on, some use glue sticks to just go around the edges, some use clamps. Lots of ways. Use your imagination


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

calijimmy said:


> how do u get around the adhesive backing when using fast frames? when i used it a couple of yrs ago my threads kept breaking. its frustrating when you have to rethread the needle. do u guys charge more when using the fast frames or am i missing something?


Slide a piece of wax paper between the needle plate and the frame before you start sewing. This will help to keep the adhesive from accumulating on the needle as it goes through the backing.


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

imeccentric said:


> Jimmy,
> There are manufacturers of adhesives that are needle friendly. Floriani or fred lebow both make great adhesives. Other than that, you don't have to use adhesive stabilizers with fast frames. Some use double sided tape to hold stabilizers on, some use glue sticks to just go around the edges, some use clamps. Lots of ways. Use your imagination


double sided tape. hmm didn't think of that one. that might work.


----------

